# Do you use your AMP?



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

Those that have AMPs, do you use them? I've had mine for a couple months, but don't use it anymore. I find it annoying and since I'm also driving for Uber, I have to always turn it off.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

I used it for one ride when i got it and now it sits in my glove compartment.


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

I use mine and just leave it on when on an Uber trip. Mine doesn't like to charge because of a loose cable connection, so I used some black electrical tape to keep the cord secured to the back of it.


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs (Feb 18, 2016)

Used it for a month or so and now sits in storage. Thing freaking sucks major ass.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

GriffBetterPtkfgs said:


> Used it for a month or so and now sits in storage. Thing freaking sucks major ass.


I use it for my disco parties.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I used mine to supplement my income. They sell great on ebay for noob drivers.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Yep. Pax need all the help they can get to locate cars.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Pixekchik said:


> Those that have AMPs, do you use them? I've had mine for a couple months, but don't use it anymore. I find it annoying and since I'm also driving for Uber, I have to always turn it off.


Use it when you drive Uber too.

If anyone asks (they usually don't), it's for visibility and cop deterence.

"But why Lyft, ain't you Uber?"
"Cuz that's who gave me the lightup gizmo. Keeps cops off my back."


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sold it on ebay as soon as it arrived. Look like a dork while driving around or receive $80. Tough call


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

What was the point of replacing the 'stach with the Amp anyway? "Looks keWlEr"?


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Use as my front logo for pickup only. I like that it is within arm's reach and easy to take down. I never turn it on except for night time pickups when stopped (illegal here when moving). I never bother to pair it as it has to be re-paired every time I turn it on (lame) and Bluetooth sucks more battery.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

I see a lot of amps sold on eBay—1000k jackets too. I have an amp coming, but have no plans to use it.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Pixekchik said:


> Those that have AMPs, do you use them? I've had mine for a couple months, but don't use it anymore. I find it annoying and since I'm also driving for Uber, I have to always turn it off.


Thew it in the trash after a few weeks. Didn't realize I was advertising for the greater of two evils until it was too late.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> I see a lot of amps sold on eBay-1000k jackets too. I have an amp coming, but have no plans to use it.


They're down to around $50 now on average on eBay. Still better than a poke in the eye, though.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Thew it in the trash after a few weeks. Didn't realize I was advertising for the greater of two evils until it was too late.


LOL


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

I never received one. 

If I had, I would instantly sell it on eBay.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

I use my amp as a nightlight so i dont slip down the stairs in the dark. During the day it functions as an interesting paperweight on my desk. Its pretty much a useless POS otherwise.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

getoutofmycar said:


> The AMP is a trophy of shame.
> 
> Once I quit rideshare I am eliminating every trace of it from my life history.
> 
> ...


Wow that is a serious rant. What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I use it and actually find it useful for finding pax. Before I had the glowstache and that helped too, but boy was it childish and silly looking. The amp is more mature and riders seem to get excited when they see there name flash across it. Honestly it's EXTRA but a lot of drivers use them in SF and it helps everyone known I'm a lyft which can be A pro or con


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs (Feb 18, 2016)

Lag Monkey said:


> I use it and actually find it useful for finding pax. Before I had the glowstache and that helped too, but boy was it childish and silly looking. The amp is more mature and riders seem to get excited when they see there name flash across it. Honestly it's EXTRA but a lot of drivers use them in SF and it helps everyone known I'm a lyft which can be A pro or con


Lol what a monkey.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

AMP...? Asian massage parlor?


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Pixekchik said:


> Those that have AMPs, do you use them? I've had mine for a couple months, but don't use it anymore. I find it annoying and since I'm also driving for Uber, I have to always turn it off.


I still have mine, but never used it. Bluetooth wireless radiation gives you brain cancer, and I am in my car 70+ hours a week...


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

Pixekchik said:


> Those that have AMPs, do you use them? I've had mine for a couple months, but don't use it anymore. I find it annoying and since I'm also driving for Uber, I have to always turn it off.


Yes, I love my Amp. I am a beta user of the mode where it notifies me about new rides. That is handy when my phone is locked.

Someone stole it last weekend and I will need another.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Sorry but it looks too tacky in my Select/Premier Mercedes. Plus I'm not sticking anything with adhesive on my dash.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Transportador said:


> Plus I'm not sticking anything with adhesive on my dash.


My thoughts exactly. No bumper stickers, no trade dress, and no Amp for me.

I sold my Amp on eBay for $100.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Amps are for noobs


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

Never!
Conflict of interest...Uber Pax will report you for promoting Lyft. Happened to me without using AMP.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

I use mine, since I dont sport any trade dress for either platform. 
It does make for an excellent night light for walking to and from the car at night. It does keep cops off, perceptually. Selling it on ebay isnt a bad on idea. I agree the glowstache is too immature for my tastes. I prefer the sleeper style vs loud style. Form Follows Function. Could use a better battery and more solid connection for charging. Mine has been abused and it shows.


----------

